# E70 CIC not working after AVIN installation



## rkube3000 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi,
I am trying to install an AVIN navigation system in my E70. I got the unit installed, but
the original idrive controller is not responding at all. The original system shows up in the AVIN menu, but I can only "CD/Multimedia" and "Radio" are white (selectable) in the menu. Not that it matters, since I can't select either of them. Also, the rear-view camera doesn't come on.

Does anyone have an idea what to try?


----------

